# Did I see a man and van goes back and forth the UK



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

I thought I saw somewhere - can t remember where lol that a man does a weekly run to the uk and back - I need some things brought over form the UK

Does anyone know anything about this or did I imagine it



Many thanks


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

philly said:


> I thought I saw somewhere - can t remember where lol that a man does a weekly run to the uk and back - I need some things brought over form the UK
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this or did I imagine it
> 
> ...


Miaden I see you deleted the reply

As you can see I am living in Cyprus and moving back to spain and was asking if this was the case and asking if this is still the case

Woudl you be kind enough to let me have the details

Other forums don t see this as a problem 

If not would the poster be kind enough to pm me pls

Thank you


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

philly said:


> Miaden I see you deleted the reply
> 
> As you can see I am living in Cyprus and moving back to spain and was asking if this was the case and asking if this is still the case
> 
> ...




Sorry but new posters are not allowed to recommend.. this is to try and stop people joining the forum just to advertise through endorsement of their business in a sneaky way. it's just advertising
Regardless of other forums.. we do not allow it on here and that is why we are relatively free of spam/adverts.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

philly said:


> Miaden I see you deleted the reply
> 
> As you can see I am living in Cyprus and moving back to spain and was asking if this was the case and asking if this is still the case
> 
> ...


he can't PM yet - he's too new a member

here's a fairly recent thread on the subject though

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/85280-transport-uk-spain.html


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> he can't PM yet - he's too new a member
> 
> here's a fairly recent thread on the subject though
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/85280-transport-uk-spain.html


Thats very kind of you thank you so much


----------

